# PONY Front End Loader Model G-50



## Zmjm16 (Aug 17, 2020)

I need help identifying what this PONY Front End Loader model G-50 will fit or what it came off of -- any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Randyphoenix (Jun 23, 2020)

Zmjm16 said:


> I need help identifying what this PONY Front End Loader model G-50 will fit or what it came off of -- any help is greatly appreciated!


That unit Front End Loader fits a GTX 16 garden tractor.


----------



## Zmjm16 (Aug 17, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

